# Advice Needed: What should i do with this car?



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'd get something a little more fun, even as a winter beater. A friend of mine recently sold his Cherokee, and although it has its uses, it's a dog if you're just commuting.


what should i get?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

bren said:


> Are you sure it was a 6cyl?


I dunno, but I call a car a dog regardless of power if it's mush to drive.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> what should i get?


E30.


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> E30.


unfortunately, money is an issue ...
has to be el cheapo


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> unfortunately, money is an issue ...
> has to be el cheapo


How much?


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> How much?


a few grand.
probably cant get anything cool


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

A 325e will run you a few grand.


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> A 325e will run you a few grand.


I have a sick 325 convertible ...
I'm thinking a wrangler maybe


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

A Wrangler is terrific offroad, but it sucks for onroad driving and gets lousy mileage.


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> A Wrangler is terrific offroad, but it sucks for onroad driving and gets lousy mileage.


I am not so worried about low mileage..
I want something I can take out when there's snow on the ground...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> I want something I can take out when there's snow on the ground...


You can take out a lot of cars when there's snow on the ground, and they won't suck as much to drive. The Wrangler has a nice position over traffic, but the solid axles make it an odd bird to drive on the road. Rear drum brakes are kind of underwhelming to me, too.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> You can take out a lot of cars when there's snow on the ground, and they won't suck as much to drive. The Wrangler has a nice position over traffic, but the solid axles make it an odd bird to drive on the road. Rear drum brakes are kind of underwhelming to me, too.


In addition to the points you bring up, I would not want to drive a vehicle with that high of a center of gravity and that short of a wheel base at highway speeds very often. Too squirly...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> A Wrangler is terrific offroad, but it sucks for onroad driving and gets lousy mileage.


With the 6cyl and a hardtop they are fine for commuting. The leaf springs can be a bit rough and bouncy but that is how a truck is supposed to ride :stickpoke


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> You can take out a lot of cars when there's snow on the ground, and they won't suck as much to drive. The Wrangler has a nice position over traffic, but the solid axles make it an odd bird to drive on the road. Rear drum brakes are kind of underwhelming to me, too.


what would you recommend?


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

ryenoceros said:


> what would you recommend?


what could be wrong with this:

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-06902&aff=national


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

ryenoceros said:


> what could be wrong with this:
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-06902&aff=national


I just realized that I asked a stupid question.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> what would you recommend?


A decent-handling RWD street car, which is why I brought up the 325e... with the right tires, it will go on a surprising amount of snow.



ryenoceros said:


> what could be wrong with this:
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-06902&aff=national


The fact that the link won't open?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Donate the Jeep for a tax writeoff.


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> A decent-handling RWD street car, which is why I brought up the 325e... with the right tires, it will go on a surprising amount of snow.
> 
> The fact that the link won't open?


it worked before.. sorry

try this one


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Wait, I got it - it just took a while. Nothing wrong at all, although if it's going to be a beater you might want to pick up an e - cheaper.  ises go for a premium.

I'd also prefer a manual, but that's just me.


----------

